# OK, which two of you did this to each other !



## Hien (Oct 20, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/bfl/viewbids/1...29&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2565&showauto=true


----------



## Guldal (Oct 21, 2019)

We hope the flower lives up to expectations - at least it seems to have a pretty good pedigree? But, Hien, I consider you the better judge of that!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 21, 2019)

I had it on my watchlist, not because I had any intent on buying it, I was just curious to see how much it would sell for and that's my methodology for tracking it. I was absolutely not expecting it to go anywhere near that high, and I'm sort of at a loss to understand why it was worth that much.


----------



## troy (Oct 21, 2019)

It is worth that much because that is what somebody is willing to pay for it... to that person of course


----------



## Hien (Oct 21, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I had it on my watchlist, not because I had any intent on buying it, I was just curious to see how much it would sell for and that's my methodology for tracking it. I was absolutely not expecting it to go anywhere near that high, and I'm sort of at a loss to understand why it was worth that much.


Just like you I watch it as well to see how far the boxing match goes , in this case I think someone is just annoying that there is another bidder and trying to outdo the competitor.


----------



## Hien (Oct 21, 2019)

Guldal said:


> We hope the flower lives up to expectations - at least it seems to have a pretty good pedigree? But, Hien, I consider you the better judge of that!


 well I think it is a good cross. it is one of the three crosses that came out of Thailand a few years ago.
-"Bleeding Heart" x "Gold Fish"
-"Gold Fish" x "NO. 1"
-"Dark" x "Fine spots"
It really depends on ones' taste, but from the limited number of 2 plants from each cross that I have, i like the "Gold Fish" x "NO.1" the best, next is "Dark" x "Fine Spots"
If you look at my Godefroyae-Leucochilum posted recently you will know why.


----------



## Hien (Oct 21, 2019)

But the currently front runner breeding direction from Thailand already left these three crosses behind. I don't think those front runners ever stop running toward the future  , and you always see another "I got to have it" front runner comes out from nowhere


----------



## Hien (Oct 21, 2019)

troy said:


> It is worth that much because that is what somebody is willing to pay for it... to that person of course


 A few years ago, when these three crosses were new breeding, orchid inn have them for 65.00 , then recently I saw them sometimes around slightly below or above 30.00 on ebay . Even the selected breeding stock that Orchid Inn kept, Sam only list them at 100.00 .
By the way I think the seller PotteryChef1 is a Slippertalk member ? if he is, I am happy for him that he got a good price for his plant.


----------



## BigBaby (Oct 22, 2019)

Was in my watchlist too but regardless of breeding the plant itself didn’t look like all that. Sometimes I push bids when my max gets beaten just to see how much people are willing to pay and partially out of spite lol


----------

